# Where to live / places to go etc



## Debzbuchanan (Aug 17, 2009)

Moving to Dubai next week and just wondering if anyone can suggest any areas that would be suitable to live!?

Husband will be working in Al Jadaf Shipyard and would like to know of any areas close by that are also near a good school? 

Also I have never been to Dubai before, therefore suggestions of places to visit or even to meet new people would be greatly appreciated as this will be my first time not working since leaving school!


----------



## Helios (Oct 22, 2008)

Debzbuchanan said:


> Moving to Dubai next week and just wondering if anyone can suggest any areas that would be suitable to live!?
> 
> Husband will be working in Al Jadaf Shipyard and would like to know of any areas close by that are also near a good school?
> 
> Also I have never been to Dubai before, therefore suggestions of places to visit or even to meet new people would be greatly appreciated as this will be my first time not working since leaving school!


I belive Downtow Budj Dubai will be convenient to your husband as it is 10 mn driving from Jadaf. There's plenty of schools in Oud Metha area close to American hospital which is also not very far from Downtown Burj Dubai.
You might also consider Mirdiff but it all depends of your budget and of what you are looking for.


----------



## Debzbuchanan (Aug 17, 2009)

Thanks for your response greatly appreciated, we are looking for a 2 bed possibly 3 bed villa for around 140000 AED. 

Does anyone have any suggestions on places to visit????


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

Live in Jumeriah, in a villa with 3 bedrooms, take your kids to Jumeriah Primary School or Jumeriah College (mine go there - it aint the best but....) They're on the same road as "Park and Shop"

Oh and buy a bfo 4x4 and terrorise the backwards bike riders too!


----------



## Debzbuchanan (Aug 17, 2009)

Andy Capp said:


> Live in Jumeriah, in a villa with 3 bedrooms, take your kids to Jumeriah Primary School or Jumeriah College (mine go there - it aint the best but....) They're on the same road as "Park and Shop"
> 
> Oh and buy a bfo 4x4 and terrorise the backwards bike riders too!


Andy, thanks for that, everyone has advised me to get a BFO 4x4, not sure I'll be able to handle one, me being a woman driver who has only ever driven really really small cars!!!!!!!

What do you mean by it aint the best but...........???????????

Need all the help I can get, never done anything like this before and really do not know what to expect.


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

What I mean is, that most of the schools here aren't as good as the UKs, HOWEVER, JPS is one of the better ones, although I'm quite sure people will also say try JESS and Wellington etc. each to their own


----------



## jb_73 (Aug 27, 2009)

thanks for the great advice. really glad this forum is here with everyone helping out (even just reading other posts are helpful).


----------



## edward0131 (Aug 28, 2009)

Debzbuchanan said:


> Moving to Dubai next week and just wondering if anyone can suggest any areas that would be suitable to live!?
> 
> Husband will be working in Al Jadaf Shipyard and would like to know of any areas close by that are also near a good school?
> 
> Also I have never been to Dubai before, therefore suggestions of places to visit or even to meet new people would be greatly appreciated as this will be my first time not working since leaving school!


u can try UIPS school its near there and no traffic from your place. places to go, 
DIFC is near from jadaf, dubai mall, burj al arab, burj dubai which is the tallest building in dubai , mall of the emirates , jumeirah beach, deira ct center, museum of dubai, gold souq and lots more.....


----------

